# STIMMING



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought it might be a good place to share past/present stimming experiences/symptoms as we're not always told what to expect.  The DR was quite an eye opener for me, well especially the day I lost my head and fell out with almost everyone I saw that day        

I would love to know what to expect from first hand experiences.  Also what drugs and doses are/were being taken.


Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya  

Stimming for me was ok and sure went fast !!  

I had sore ( . )( . )'s and belly became pretty swollen, I looked 6 months pregnant and this is a problem with certain clothes!!  Last few days of stimms you can really feel them, gets a little sore & uncomfortable xx

Also I seemed to stop being so         from DR - things def get better until you hit 2WW which has given me the behaviour of a mad woman   

hope this helps & wishing you all the very best of luck xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Starky,

This may help puregon users: http://www.puregonpen.com/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

